# can't compile Xorg

## PsykoNerd

I've installed the Kernel on my Levnovo-X201 without using the Genkernel but when I try, I can't compile the Xorg. 

This is what I get :

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(x11-libs/libva-1.6.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (virtual/opengl-7.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

  (media-libs/mesa-11.0.6:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (runtime)

   (x11-libs/libva-1.6.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime_slot_op)

what do I need to do?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

PsykoNerd,

You need to read the rest of the message.

It usually continues with some suggestions about temporarally disabling  a USE flag or two.

This allows the build to continue but it won't be the way you asked for.

When you redo the build, it will work with all your USE flags.

Only packages affected by the USE flag changes will be rebuilt.

----------

## PsykoNerd

ok heres the whole message I recieved :'

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(x11-libs/libva-1.6.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (virtual/opengl-7.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

  (media-libs/mesa-11.0.6:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (runtime)

   (x11-libs/libva-1.6.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime_slot_op)

It might be possible to break this cycle

by applying any of the following changes:

- media-libs/mesa-11.0.6 (Change USE: -vaapi)

- x11-libs/libva-1.6.2 (Change USE: -opengl)

 I've tried to compile both, but it didn't work.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

PsykoNerd

```
emerge wgetpaste
```

Then do 

```
wgetpaste -c "emerge <command-that-failed>"
```

This will put the entire emerge output on the web.

Post the link.

----------

## PsykoNerd

https://bpaste.net/show/02efc591fe65

----------

## PsykoNerd

I believe I need to do some more actions before I emerge Xorg, I'll try this first. Then I'll get back at you  :Smile: 

----------

## PsykoNerd

..

----------

## PsykoNerd

This was what I recieved from you command 

https://bpaste.net/show/02efc591fe65

----------

## NeddySeagoon

PsykoNerd,

That's better.  You should not be installing x11-base/xorg-drivers yourself, which is what 

```
emerge --ask --verbose x11-base/xorg-drivers
```

does.

Instead, you set your INPUT_DEVICES and VIDEO_CARDS in make.conf then 

```
emerge x11-base/xorg-server
```

This will pull in x11-base/xorg-drivers with only the drivers you asked for.

----------

## PsykoNerd

**************************************************************

This is the error I get when emerge x11-base/xorg-server

**************************************************************

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(x11-libs/libva-1.6.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (virtual/opengl-7.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

  (media-libs/mesa-11.0.6:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (runtime)

   (x11-libs/libva-1.6.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime_slot_op)

It might be possible to break this cycle

by applying any of the following changes:

- media-libs/mesa-11.0.6 (Change USE: -vaapi)

- x11-libs/libva-1.6.2 (Change USE: -opengl)

Note that this change can be reverted, once the package has been installed.

*************************

This is my make.conf

*************************

USE="

alsa audio bindist dbus gtk mmx python sse sse2 sse3 udev vaapi xfce4 X

"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS=-j5

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

What's wrong ?

----------

## PsykoNerd

Hi I've solved my problem, but thank you for your help

----------

